# Help identifying some cars



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi can you guys help out with serial or box number name type any thing on these or the rokars an the BMW ,need for my data base maybe a price rarity ect thanks
finally better and back at collecting so my apologies if i post a lo have a lot of free time on my hands.
cant wait to post a deal i did for some hotwheeles 
wooo hooo truly


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The #33 on the left is a Nissan 300ZX TOMY #8754 circa 1987 or later, most likely a TOMY Turbo.
The Auto Tech is a 1980s style Camaro TOMY #8750 circa 1987 or later, most likely a TOMY Turbo.
The red #6 in the middle I don't know, but probably a TYCO.
The White car with AFX TOMY Nissan Skyline, a little rare than some, but not too rare. Also probably should be a TOMY Turbo.
The Corn Flakes car is a TYCO #9134 Chevy, if it had a 440-X2 chassis. KELLOGGS CORN FLAKES TERRY LABONTE CHEVROLET MONTE CARLO. It also came in the #9185 twinpack.
The #3 White/Blue car is a TOMY BMW 320i, lighted TOMY TURBO version is #8773.

I will get to a few more in a short while, but I have a to leave for a few minutes.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

do you mean just the Rokars or all the cars or the lifelike, tyco, tomy, etc.?

1997 Life Like 9746 Nascar *Ford Thunderbird ( Square D ) #81 Blue / Yellow / Red
Rokar
Tomy zerex

1993 Tyco 8910 1990 Pontiac Stock Car ( STP ) #43 Blue / Red 
?
Rokar
Rokar

1987 Tyco 8905 Nascar 1986 Ford Thunderbird Stock Car ( Hardee's ) #28 White / Red / Black 
1987 Tyco 8904 Nascar 1986 Ford Thunderbird Stock Car ( 7-11 ) #7 White / Blue / Red 
1992 Tyco 8906 1990 Ford Thunderbird Stock Car ( Havoline ) #28 White / Black / Red / Gold 
Tomy Citgo and Ford 9 & 11

1993-94 Life Like 9744 Nascar Chevrolet Lumina ( Kellogs ) #5 Red / Yellow / Green / White

Most info gleen from here and other soucres...I still haven't did tomy yet...
http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=0&what=1&c0=Manufacturer:Life+Like+&c1=*


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The #9 Zerex looks like a TOMY #8706 T-BIRD Super G+ body. I think TYCO made one like this also. There may have been an SRT or Turbo version, but I don't have any info on that. Note: one catalog pic I had showed this as #8700, but I think that was a mistake sine that should be the number for the #6 T-Bird below.
The #21 Citgo looks like a TOMY #8707 T-BIRD Super G+ body. I think TYCO made one like this also. There may have been an SRT or Turbo version, but I don't have any info on that.
The #11 Ford looks like a TOMY #9120 T-BIRD Super G+ body. There were two versions, one with Bill Elliot on the top, and one without. There may have been an SRT or Turbo version, but I don't have any info on that.
The #6 Ford is a TOMY SG+ #8700, Australian SG+ #F8700.

The AFX #1 I mention before is listed on a Australian package as a Nightlighted Turbo series Nissan GTR #F8798, and #F8726 for a regular Turbo.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I found the Bill Elliot #11 car in a Turbo #09801. I think it is a Canadian package, but I am not sure. http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/m...&Product_Code=1TATBESC9R&Category_Code=TAGTSR

Also the #11 SG+ unopened on EBAY shows #8699. http://www.ebay.com/itm/red-AFX-Tom...321059762633?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ac0a731c9

#11 SRT version is on the AFX racing website as #9433.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Sir you and the rest of the people on this forum are awesome I've been collecting for a long time
But I put off catagorizing every thing so I'm going to be posting a lot of pics unless theirs a good source other than e bay for prices numbers and such and yes I'm going to bid on that cars right now
Thanks again


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Sir you and the rest of the people on this forum are awesome I've been collecting for a long time
> But I put off catagorizing every thing so I'm going to be posting a lot of pics unless theirs a good source other than e bay for prices numbers and such and yes I'm going to bid on that cars right now
> Thanks again


I have some info I can send you. There are also a few books you can buy that have loots of info. The Bob Beers book is great, but I never bought it because I did not want to spend the money.

I will PM you so check it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco made a Zerex #7 Tbird. The #21 Citgo in this body and scheme was never produced by Tyco,
although I have seen a mock up somewhere. The older scheme, with blue, on an '85 Tbird was produced.
Lifelike produced the same orange #21 Citgo as Tomy.

Hope this helps....


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys can i just delete my other threads keep this open and just post pics and get info from you nice people?if so how do you close a thread once its opened?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

The Moderators have to close the thread unless your a lifetime member.
>tOM<


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay so I sent the moderator a pm yesterday now I guess I just wait thanks


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Traded some hotwheels i had for these


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a good trade! Some great cars in that bunch.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks as usual off work tommorow will post the second half


----------

